# Biting cockatiel?



## candyheart (Oct 29, 2015)

We have a 4 months old cockatiel, and admittedly he is spoiled. Lately, we've been having an issue with him nipping us. I wouldn't exactly call it biting, as he isn't doing it very hard. A lot of the time when we try to pick him up, move him, pet him he will start nipping our hands and squawking. Only time when we never have problems is when we take him out of his cage. I've tried the earthquake method, but it seems to just make him angry. He also like nibbling our ears, acne, and anything else. I've also attempted the time out method, but if he is on my shoulder, it is rather difficult to get an uncooperative bird off and into the the dreaded cage. I am 99% sure that he just doesn't want to go back in the cage. 

Help?


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I would keep it up with the earthquake method, myself. Out of all the methods I've tried, that's the one that gets the best results. I'm currently having that issue with my chick, Abby  

Perhaps someone can add a comment/experience?


----------



## Dislian (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't have any experience but I would like to know what is the earthquake method. Thank you!


----------



## Flashfire (Sep 16, 2015)

Yes I would like to know what the earthquake method is too, Henry also bites, nips, nibbles whatever you want to call it. All I know is sometimes it hurts.


----------

